# بلوكات إسلامية cad لتصميم المساجد



## أمواج (10 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا طالب أدرس هندسة معماري
معي مشروع تصميم مسجد وأحتاج لبلوكات مشربيات وأقواس وزخارف بصيغة cad بارك الله فيكم


أحمد


----------



## shenooda (8 يناير 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## على على ابو ريه (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## على على ابو ريه (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور:77:


----------



## fatma kewan (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك ولكن اين رابط التحميييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## طارق أبو الهول (8 أبريل 2010)

*يا جماعه هوا يبغى تصاميم مش هوا حاط رابط لتصاميم
عموما أخوي أنا عن نفسي والله ما عندي 
أنا لسه سسنة ثانيه عمارة و داخل أستفيد من خبراتك
*


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (8 أبريل 2010)

خطوط و زخارف اسلامية





part 1 download
part 2 download

هل يمكن المساعدة في خطوط و زخارف اسلامية


----------



## wafaaaa (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## mom77 (18 مايو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## الع ـين (23 مايو 2013)

بخصوص الخطوط انا نزلت خطوط عربيه وادرجتها في الخطوط في ملف الاتوكاد وشتغلت معي


----------

